# MEDIO FÍSICO > Aguas Marinas y Litoral > Litoral >  Destrucción de la costa: como 8 campos de fútbol al día

## Salut

> *EN LOS ÚLTIMOS 20 AÑOS SE HA DESTRUIDO EN LA COSTA ESPAÑOLA LA SUPERFICIE EQUIVALENTE A OCHO CAMPOS DE FÚTBOL AL DÍA
> 
> El análisis de Greenpeace de los últimos años de destrucción de la costa muestra que no hay ningún indicio de abandono de la construcción masiva en el litoral ni del fin del acoso a los últimos espacios vírgenes*
> 
> Greenpeace ha presentado hoy la décima edición de su informe Destrucción a Toda Costa, donde se analizan y recopilan los datos sobre la situación del litoral español durante la última década y se propone una hoja de ruta para proteger la poca costa que queda en buen estado. Tras años vigilando el litoral español, la organización ecologista destaca que el urbanismo salvaje, la construcción de infraestructuras y la contaminación han destruido en las últimas dos décadas en la costa española la superficie equivalente a ocho campos de fútbol al día. Asimismo, denuncia el acoso a los escasos espacios vírgenes que quedan y exige su protección.
> 
> IMÁGENES DE LA COSTA ANTES Y DESPUÉS DISPONIBLES EN
> http://descargas.greenpeace.es/prensa/dtc/
> 
> ...


^^ Es tremendo  :Frown:

----------


## jasg555

Sólo con ver las fotos es suficiente.

Pero lamentablemente, aquí solo vale:

BIBA LA EZPECULAZION Y EL DEZAROYO. BIBA EL POGRESO.

----------


## ben-amar

> ^^ Es tremendo





> Sólo con ver las fotos es suficiente.
> 
> Pero lamentablemente, aquí solo vale:
> 
> BIBA LA EZPECULAZION Y EL DEZAROYO. BIBA EL POGRESO.


Es lo que hemos estado viendo con nuestros propios ojos cada verano que nos hemos ido a la playa, hoy una cala.... mañana baño del hotel xxxx;
aqui una playita con 50 mtrs de arena.....aqui un complejo de hoteles-apartamentos, raro el verano que no hemos visto una construccion nueva.
¡huy, que ladera mas bonita!.... maravillosa urbanizacion de 500 o 1000 viviendas.
Lo hemos estado viendo y no hemos dicho ni hecho nada

----------


## jasg555

Y cuando lo hemos dicho, amigo Ben, como fué mi caso en los Alcázares- Murcia, me dijeron de todo; desde retrógrado hasta un bonito recuerdo para mi santa madre.

----------


## ben-amar

> Y cuando lo hemos dicho, amigo Ben, como fué mi caso en los Alcázares- Murcia, me dijeron de todo; desde retrógrado hasta un bonito recuerdo para mi santa madre.


Lo creo, todo por unos puestos de trabajo en verano y un enriquecimiento veloz; ahora lo estamos pagando

----------

